# Breeder in Towaco, NJ



## Simonsez (Sep 10, 2015)

Anyone have any dealings with Zivari Havanese. Looks good, but not too much info on her website. Just when I find a promising breeder near NJ I find red flags. She (Andrea) has a dog grooming business also, not sure if that means anything
Really frustrated with my search
Any help would be great


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Simonsez said:


> Anyone have any dealings with Zivari Havanese. Looks good, but not too much info on her website. Just when I find a promising breeder near NJ I find red flags. She (Andrea) has a dog grooming business also, not sure if that means anything
> Really frustrated with my search
> Any help would be great


I don't think there's anything wrong with her having a dog grooming business as long as her puppies aren't exposed to other dogs coming in and out. She'd have to be extra careful of that.

I know someone asked about this breeder recently, but I don't think anyone knew much about her. Just make sure she does all health testing, socializes the puppies appropriately while they are with her, and potty and crate trains them before they go home. She should also show all or most of her breeding stock to their championships and temperament test her litters.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I recommend you read the following post, which provides excellent advice on finding a reputable breeder.

*Sticky: Things to Look for in a Reputable Breeder*

Good luck!


----------

